# Will These Center Cap fit my 17" Avus Wheel



## adbor44 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was hoping that someone can help me out with a center cap question. I just picked up a set of 17" Avus wheels from a B5 A4, part numer of wheel is 8D0 601 025 N Z17 (the cap also listed VW pn 3B0 601 149 K on the back).

The set only came with one center cap, so I need to purchase three more to complete set or pick up four other of a different style. The cap that came with wheels is audi PN 8D0 601 165 E Z17. Does anyone know of another audi or VW cap that will fit these. I am finding replacement audi caps around $50 each online...to rich for my blood. These wheels are going on a Passat, so I don't care if they are audi or VW. Any help would be appreciated.

I have found these VW caps online (3B0 601 149 D and 3B0 601 149), but I am not sure if they will fit....any advice?


----------



## adbor44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Any suggestions?


----------

